# Light for Rear Defroster Stuck On



## mikeb131 (Nov 20, 2009)

My rear defroster was working fine just about a week ago but now the led light on the button is stuck on and will not go off even tho i press the button. I have bought a brand new fuse, disconnected the battery, and also took the fuse out but it still has the issue. 

I was wondering if anyone else had this issue on their gto. My GTO is the 2004 model. 

Please let me know what it possible could be. I just hope its not the BCM because thats kind of pricey.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Probably the switch itself. The only way to tell is if you get a schematic of that circuit, to find out if the LED is integral with the switch (button), or if it's controlled by a relay/BCM signal.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

i wouldnt think it would be a fuse at all being the light is on (getting power) my guess is the button might have gone bad so that its not disengaging from having power applied.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Good point. Take a multimeter and check for voltage across the grid to see if it's running all the time.


----------



## mikeb131 (Nov 20, 2009)

I tried swapping the entire assembly (the three knobs for AC, Fan, And the defroster) with another assembly i bought and it does the same thing.


----------



## pimpd08 (Aug 31, 2011)

hey man mine is stuck on too did you ever figure it out!!!!


----------

